# Housetrained Dog



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. Since I am doing my research. I was just wondering if your dog is outside trained, indoor trained or both. I know some of you mentioned both but the book I am reading says you will confuse them.

I thought this would be interesting. I think you can only vote once so if you have more than one dog, I guess you will have to answer with the majority or the answer you feel most confortable with.

This includes only housetrained dogs not puppies. Puppies are in process...
Lets see what the results are.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Ugh. I didn't type the poll fast enough. She the thread called Housetrained Poll.


----------

